# A Few Pics Of My New Audi TT in White



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I thought I would share a few pics of my brand new Audi TT Coupe in White after a wash this afternoon ahead of the big detail due in the next couple of weeks.

The process was a simple wash using the 2BM, Gloss-It Shampoo, Megs Mitt, and my EZ Detail Brushes. Tyres were dressed with Blackfire Tyre Gel.

Hope you like:









































































... and a quick vacuum of the interior:



















I'll be doing a full machine polish and detail using Jeffs Werkstat as the LSP in the next few weeks so keep your eyes open for that plus the process I undertook for painting the callipers and hubs.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## MarkJ (May 13, 2009)

Nice work matey, it looks really well.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice :argie: has it got a spoler in the boot that rises? bet u r clad to get your hands on it


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks cool mate wheres all your snow:lol:


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

That looks stunning in white :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys! Yep the spoiler raises at about 77mph and drops again about 55mph or you can manually do it by a button in the Centre Console.

No snow down here, but it is very cold


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

looks very nice mate, and looking forward to both of your write-ups, you havent painted the calipers and hubs yet have you? they look standard colour in the pics


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice! Doesn't look too bad given that it came from a dealership!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> Thanks guys! Yep the spoiler raises at about 77mph and drops again about 55mph or you can manually do it by a button in the Centre Console.
> 
> No snow down here, but it is very cold


:lol: well at least the plod no when u r speading :lol:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

very nice mate looks nice in white:thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

Thats looks great Alex, bet your glad now the wait is over.

Love the Audi white its awesome.....

Paul


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Lovely car! Minty fresh!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Stunning motor. The Audi white is an absolutely stunning shade on any of their cars, R8 in particular.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one Alex, look forward to seeing it in the flesh sometime!

Is that the 18" wheels on now then? Need to paint my hubs so be interested to see what you did and used for them.

Will come up nice with that LSP I'm sure!

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely motor and looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks stunning!!!!


You'll dread it if the snow comes..... you won't be able to see ya car... lol:lol:


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

lookin well!!


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

That is stunning. I really love MK2 TTs in white, looks brilliant :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Ryan - yes that is the 18" RS4s on there.



ant_s said:


> looks very nice mate, and looking forward to both of your write-ups, you havent painted the calipers and hubs yet have you? they look standard colour in the pics


Cheers. Nope they are done. The hubs were just painted silver but it will look better than the corrosion that was inevitable and if you look the calipers are black with white Audi decals :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice mate:thumb:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> Thanks for looking.


Ahh, that new car interior, bet it smells great.

Smashing motor, real sense of occasion on that interior....


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Lovely car - very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

very nice car Alex, look forward to the full write-up :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

congrats, looks stunning!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking very nice, very nice indeed 

You will have to watch out for getting snow blindness whilst detailing it in the summer months though.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome,i like that a lot


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

It looks awesome in white, nice work


----------



## tur8o (Jun 11, 2009)

very nice. what engine is in it?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks lovely


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys 



tur8o said:


> very nice. what engine is in it?


Cheers - its s 2.0T FSI :thumb:


----------



## Byron (Jan 31, 2009)

Lovely car. No oem nav though? I recently ordered a roadster sline special edition for a work colleague - and delivery will be a full 16 weeks.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Brilliant:thumb:


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Very nice, the car looks fantastic. I'm glad your wait is over too. Are you tempted to get it mapped in the near future?


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Looking goooooooooood!! Nice choice mate.

:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

flyfs6 said:


> Very nice, the car looks fantastic. I'm glad your wait is over too. Are you tempted to get it mapped in the near future?


Thanks - possibly not sure yet. A place down the road of a free trial on the Revo's so maybe worth a go.


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Fantastic car luv the interior :thumb:.


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

Very nice, good colour choice.

I think its great all round coupe.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Pretty! Looks a cracker.....

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Alex, Your new car looks fantastic! I'm looking forward to your full detail!:thumb:
I too have just changed my car from the Type-R to a Solid Black Golf that i picked up from a local auction that is in need of a serious correction and scratches to sort out.:buffer:


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Stunning.loving the look of white sports cars at the minute:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks awesome Alex, great spec too, enjoy 

Russ.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks very nice that!

Hope your enjoying your new car!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

yummy TT & in a geat colour :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice Alex and you can't beat a good old Audi..........:thumb:

Nice colour choice and you just have to love the flat bottomed steering wheel........:thumb:

Look forward to the future write up........:thumb:

PS. Looks like Xmas has come early........


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning car mate, very jealous!!! :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

gorgeous Alex - I'm getting really drawn to these recently 

looks like it was well worth the wait. Enjoy.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Looks very nice indeed Alex, finally!! :thumb:

I didn't get an Audi this time round, as we talked about before (seems ages ago, but then you have been waiting ages!) and decided to go for a 1 Series Coupe.

Enjoy, looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Great car alex. Bet you havnt stopped grinning yet Looking forward to the future pics after youve worked your magic! Also what you think of the car its self. Again mate wicked car! and dare i say have a very merry xmas as looks like you already have. :thumb:


----------



## coxy (Aug 3, 2006)

nice!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

very smart indeed, the new shape has really grown on me


----------



## coxy (Aug 3, 2006)

ALANSHR said:


> very smart indeed, the new shape has really grown on me


Yeh looks more man'd up than the old shaper and the tt rs


----------



## tash (Sep 1, 2007)

I have the same car in the same colour, had it 18months with no problems at all....excellent cars

Are the wheels 18's, I have the RS4's but as factory 19's, just they look a little different.

Wasnt sure on the white at first not that I didnt like it was just worried it would become unsellable in a few years, but fortunately they still seem to be the colour of choice:thumb:

P.S. have the factory satnav and use my tomtom all the time....the factory nav is that good


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

tash said:


> I have the same car in the same colour, had it 18months with no problems at all....excellent cars
> 
> Are the wheels 18's, I have the RS4's but as factory 19's, just they look a little different.
> 
> ...


Cheers! I'm loving it and also wasn't sure on White but so glad I did. Yes they are 18" reps as I couldn't stretch to the £1650 that Audi wanted for the 19" OEMS, although I would have liked to :thumb:


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Nice motor. Best pal as just ordered one.


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks real nice Alex :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks a very nice example Alex, not the easiest colour to photograph either.


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Very nice mate. Its been a long time coming.  Looking forward to the full detail write up.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

very nice motor :thumb:


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Stunning interior...it is my dream car someday...:driver:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Very very cool in and out:thumb:
The build quality of Audi's in general is outstanding.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

when did it arrive? finally!  what a great xmas present, its gorgeous!


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

Mpartner would love one of these!!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:



JPC said:


> when did it arrive? finally!  what a great xmas present, its gorgeous!


Cheers, and I am looking forward to detailing it over Xmas. I picked it up on 12th Dec


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> Thanks guys :thumb:
> 
> Cheers, and I am looking forward to detailing it over Xmas. I picked it up on 12th Dec


It already looks like sex on wheels! Imagine it after you've detailed it!
True indulgence....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## FMC (Apr 15, 2008)

White definitely suits the new TT.

Really nice


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Awesome motor Alex! White was a great choice:thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice car Alex, enjoy!:driver:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Never really liked te TT's but thats a very nice colour and looks sweet.

Karlos


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys :thumb:

I have clayed, and machine with Megs 205 today. Then prepped with Werstat Prime AIO, and am starting to layer on up the Werkstat AJT.

I have also done a few mods such as painted calipers, hubs, and lighitng. I just need to do the interior, engine bay and shuts etc then I'll post the write up (along with that BMW 5 Series I posted the teaser pics of back in the summer )


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Congratulations Alex 

Looking forward to the write up!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice Alex


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Very nice, good colour choice :thumb:
waiting to see Workstat Vs Audi


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

very nice car mate and a spot on colour for it.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments people.

I gave it the works last week so I'll be posting that soon - just have a couple more mods to do


----------



## Mike03 (Jun 23, 2008)

Very jealous! That is a lovely car mate.

I really like the Audi Badge shot, very 'arty'


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

That is very nice. Just need a pic of her in the garage 

Sorry if you have already said, but which model is it? Any chance of a quick write up of how you find the car driving wise please?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

baptistsan said:


> That is very nice. Just need a pic of her in the garage
> 
> Sorry if you have already said, but which model is it? Any chance of a quick write up of how you find the car driving wise please?


Cheers! Its a 2.0 TFSI non Quattro. I love driving it, but I am not much of a hardcore driver TBH. The engines feels responsive and picks up well, the steering is good and also feels responsive without being too light. The suspension is not as hard as I was expecting either as the ride feels nice and smooth. A mate of mine test drove one recently and he came from an S4 and he thought it was a lovely car to drive and really like the engine - he thought its was great despite being about 140BHP less than his S4.

If you have any specific questions then please ask :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Cheers! Its a 2.0 TFSI non Quattro. I love driving it, but I am not much of a hardcore driver TBH. The engines feels responsive and picks up well, the steering is good and also feels responsive without being too light. The suspension is not as hard as I was expecting either as the ride feels nice and smooth. A mate of mine test drove one recently and he came from an S4 and he thought it was a lovely car to drive and really like the engine - he thought its was great despite being about 140BHP less than his S4.
> 
> If you have any specific questions then please ask :thumb:


My dad got the same 2.0 TFSI non Quattro TT a few months back. I was very very impressed with the way the engine felt and the ride from the suspension, compared to my '08 S3. Nice purchase Alex :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

cant believe i missed this. lovely car mate and stunning in white.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers :thumb:

Full write up and mods on its way


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Come on Alex, get the full detail posted.....!!!! Great looking TT btw!

Alex


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Stunning looking Audi!!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers guys :thumb:



G105ALY said:


> Come on Alex, get the full detail posted.....!!!! Great looking TT btw!
> 
> Alex


Cheers!

I want to wait until I have done all the little mods so will probs be 2-3 weeks yet


----------



## silencer1 (Dec 22, 2009)

:thumb::thumb:Top Car! Absolutly amazing !!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

wow, only just seen this. very nice mate

cant say id ever own one, but i do like the look of them. do like the interiors too  took me some getting use to that steering wheel when i drove one :lol:


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice motor mate. Problem is that there is not as much reward in cleaning a new motor. I almost want to get mine right dirty to be able to give it a good detail. Only problem is my OCD stops me.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

i love these atm they are such a great looking car espically in the white !


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers.

Just put 1000K on it so starting to open her up a bit


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

the dials look funky

are they just normal ones backlight white ? or are they some sort of LCD trickery ?


----------



## deocamdata (Dec 10, 2009)

Great car.
Audi is my fvorite.
What engine did you have ?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

MrLOL said:


> the dials look funky
> 
> are they just normal ones backlight white ? or are they some sort of LCD trickery ?





deocamdata said:


> Great car.
> Audi is my fvorite.
> What engine did you have ?


Cheers guys :thumb:

Dials are just the normal White and Red for Audi and Engine is 2.0 TFSI


----------



## kennym999 (Jul 12, 2009)

Love the white.


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

ahaydock said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Ryan - yes that is the 18" RS4s on there.
> 
> Cheers. Nope they are done. The hubs were just painted silver but it will look better than the corrosion that was inevitable and if you look the calipers are black with white Audi decals :thumb:


Hi i am thinking of doing this to my white a4 i have the same wheels as you and it would really help if you could take a close up pic of the caliper behind the wheel..

Thanks so much


----------



## fiestaharry (Jan 23, 2010)

really lovely looking car


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i could see myself in that :thumb:

very nice car


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Thats tidy


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments :thumb:



Sportspack Mark said:


> Thats tidy





tony2 said:


> Hi i am thinking of doing this to my white a4 i have the same wheels as you and it would really help if you could take a close up pic of the caliper behind the wheel..
> 
> Thanks so much


Thanks and I'll try and get some pics for you


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

ahaydock said:


> Thanks for the comments :thumb:
> 
> Thanks and I'll try and get some pics for you


Thanks that would be great, love the car by the way esp the colour

Anthony


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Here you go, not the best pics and I will try and get some more (maybe closer and flash on) over the weekend:



















:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

A few more for you mate:





































Sorry but they were inside hence the poor lighting :thumb:


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

stunning TT mate,


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks absolutely fantastic, white suits the new TT perfectly :thumb:

Werkstat worked brilliantly for me on my white Renaultsport Megane, got up to about 8 layers of Trigger on mine 

Look forward to the write up.....


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Legend Thanks mate really appreciate it I'm going black now


----------



## Andy325 (Aug 14, 2008)

Lovely car but i'm biased as i have one myself hehe. was going to go for the white roadster wasnt much for the the contrasting black roof so had the black one with red interior. still loving the retractable spoiler i never get tired of that lol


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys - I finished all my mods now so will try and start on the write up before its next detail is due lol :thumb:


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

ahaydock said:


> Thanks guys - I finished all my mods now so will try and start on the write up before its next detail is due lol :thumb:


Cant wait......All ways have love for the Ibis...........:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Lookin' really nice :thumb:


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

Only just caught up on this thread!

Beautiful car in a great colour. Guaranteed to be immaculately looked after :thumb:

Just love the interior.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks mate - the inside is a nice place to be


----------

